# GH timing - must it be taken on an empty stomach? (and other questions.)



## scazza (Jun 27, 2011)

Can anyone advise on the following questions:

I normally shoot GH first thing in the morning and after a workout but: -

1. Should you shoot GH on an empty stomach and not eat for while after? Since its best to take gh after a workout this conflicts with needing to eat in the 45 mins after.

2. Generally is it accepted now that if you are doing GH long term 'one day on' 'one day off' is better. If so should your shot dosage be bigger than if you were doing daily dosing?

Thanks guys. S


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

scazza said:


> 1. Should you shoot GH on an empty stomach and not eat for while after? Since its best to take gh after a workout this conflicts with needing to eat in the 45 mins after.


why is it the best?to use PWO? better than what? how much better is it?

all you need is to avoid eating 20minutes after the injection so PWO you inject the GH straight away then wait 20-30minutes before your PWO shake/Meal....



scazza said:


> 2. Generally is it accepted now that if you are doing GH long term 'one day on' 'one day off' is better. If so should your shot dosage be bigger than if you were doing daily dosing?
> 
> Thanks guys. S


again i ask where is it generally accepted? the best way to use GH is every day for as long as possible.....in have used it Mon/Wed/Fri and will do again soon but it is not generally accepted that this is the way to use it......there is no one way to use GH that works so much more than another way......if you was using it EOD then using a larger dose seems sensible......


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

i thought you only needed to avoid food after taking ghrp/cjc ect not hgh itself?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Trenzyme said:


> i thought you only needed to avoid food after taking ghrp/cjc ect not hgh itself?


correct..

And as PSCARB says, there is no one best way, depends on goals: for max fat loss, since GH can increase the release of Free Fatty Acids for energy by up to 35%, the best thing is not to eat for the entire active time of the GH (about 2-3hours). If you do eat in this time, then there is a preferred and competing energy substrate for your body to use instead of the FFAs... and these will simply get re-absorbed (so less fat loss); also if you sit on a couch (even if you don't eat) most of the FFAs will get re-absorbed as you don't need the released energy...

so your best way for using GH for fat loss is using an alternate day fast, or even daily fasting approach- where you take the shot at least 1 hour after a meal, workout and not eat for a 3hour period..

Dont' forget fat loss/muscle gain are to separate end of the spectrum, so you can only optimise one or the other..

of course if you're using GH for muscle mass (which only really happens with insulin & thyroid & test/androgens) then eat after your workout.. as different mechanisms and characteristics are being used (eg interplay between insulin & GH where insulin increases the number of GH receptors etc).

GH can be used for many goals, but you have to choose the goal and then use the GH in the appropriate way- there is no "one best way" its goal dependent.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

excellant post mate....for fat loss before fasted cardio is great for GH use....or before bed....


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

in the past, for fat loss, i jabbed my GH pre-bed about 45mins after my CC or casein shake etc. Worked very well for me, especially off cycle when i wasnt holding any water, great condition.

currently im jabbing right before my training sessions. Giving that a whirl. Using Slin too.


----------



## scazza (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks guys, really helped. S


----------

